# How long till review meeting at Hammersmith after failed IVF



## Collie78 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi All

Was wondering if anyone could help me. I have just had my first NHS ivf at Hammersmith which sadly failed on this ocassion. From reading up I think we are only allowed 1 fresh with NW London so will need to pay - do you know timescales on when we can do next cycle as I am keen to get started again as soon as possible.

Many thanks
Collie


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

After my first failed ICSI at Hammersmith we had a review appointment about 2.5 months later and then started immediately about a week after that with the next cycle. I was disappointed about the long wait and the meeting was useless in my case as was told that  it was just bad luck basically and they will up the dose. After the second failed one they made us wait 3 months for a follow up. At that point I had enough and didn't even attend it as made other plans immediately after the bfn with a different clinic. I don't want to knock them as especially the embryology department was great
But the wait was terrible and at that point I had totally forgotten about details of my cycle and any discussion I felt was pointless (plus needed a cheaper clinic). Ask them to let you know about any cancellations and take the first available slot possible if there is one. They prioritise private couples.


----------



## Collie78 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you KatKat

I have since received my appointment date which is 23rd July! Seems so long when my bfn was on 27th May and all you want is answers! I have a feeling they will say the same to me about just bad luck! We will have to go private this time as NW London only  do one nhs cycle so need to decide whether to stick with Hammersmith or try elsewhere!


----------

